# How/Where do you store your jigs



## fiddlebanshee (May 3, 2010)

As I am getting more serious about building jigs for tasks to be accomplished I am confronted with a growing pile of plywood implements that I have to dig through every time I need something. What do you all do to store these (sometimes big) jigs in a small shop?

Ideas?


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Hang'em on the wall or store them anywhere I can remember they are when I need them.


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

I've got garage doors with about 14" of wasted space above them when they are in the "open" position. I've been meaning to make some ceiling mounted brackets that will support shelves just for jig and sled storage. Each garage door has two 4' x 6' spaces, with just a slot down the middle taken up by the rail/chain. (I've got a pair of single bay garage doors so I can make 4 of those shelves). This space should also be good for lightweight thin or narrow lumber that makes a mess of my lumber rack, dowels, and such.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Mine are usually on edge on the floor between my TS and the wall. It's imperfect, but it's the best I can do at the moment.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

So here's a dumb question. I've got a dozen of those 12" Jorgenson wood hand screw clamps scattered around my shop. You know 2 here,3 there and always in the way, or not handy. Any body got a good solution for storing those ? I'd love to hear them.


----------



## fiddlebanshee (May 3, 2010)

Thanks all for the ideas. I have very little wall space that isn't already in use. The above the garagedoor is an option but I have to see how much clearance I have and I'd have to have a ladder to access it. Will keep thinking.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I built a box on the left side of the table saw. It bolts to the saw and one bottom edge rests on the mobile base. I store the most needed jigs in this. On top I added a couple of spacers that hold the miter gauge and push blocks.

For the remaining jigs I drill a hole through them and have a pipe mounted on the wall. Each jig slides onto the pipe. I do have to remove jigs till I reach the one I need. The most commonly need jigs are either on the saw's cabinet or on the front of the pipe.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

My shop is in my basement. I have stored several jigs by drilling a pair of 1/2" holes along one edge and then hanging them from two screws run into the side of the joists. I have my wooden jawed clamps as well as a bunch of the metal Jorgenson types stored on a rack that is a simple cleat attached to the wall with a series of dowels attached.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have 14' ceilings so many of my jigs and patterns are hung from the ceiling


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

+1 for Kazooman


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Above garage door storage, when they delivered my shop door it came on a spare panel standard delivery practice here, made for a perfect shelf










Long Clamps simple hanger, still thinking of getting a few more?









Small F clamps hang on ends of Assembly table!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't have much wall space. I store mine in some steel metal shelving units.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Anywhere I can find a spot.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I use the time tested bonesbr549 method.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

Most of my jigs are hanging on hooks from my 8' shop ceiling. I have very few tall visitors and hang the longer jigs over benches etc. where I don't usually go, so this works out well for me. Most of the ones for the table saw are above the table saw. The rest are wherever I found space for them. When I run out of space I look for a jig that hasn't been used in a very long time. I decide whether I can easily replace it if I need to. If I can the new jig gets hung there and the old one becomes firewood.

My clamps are all hung on one wall, in slots that handle up to 10 of each size (length) or type of clamp stacked outward from the wall. I'm going to have to double the strength of that wall soon.

Charley


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Mine are stored near where they will be used. For example, behind the bandsaw are stored the circle cutting jig, the log slicing jig for circle slabs, the log sleds and so on. Near the table saw is the sled, the edge squaring jig. Near the router is the dado jig, the spoon jig. More are near the over-arm pin router.

A cart, near the table saw will support sheet goods at the height of the saw and allow me to roll through the blade. Under it are stored the angle jig, the tenon jig. . . .

And on and on it goes.


----------

